# Fly Ball Governer



## Tin Falcon (Oct 14, 2007)

Does anyone have model  plans they can share for a fly ball governor?  I know kits are available and some engine kits have them but I have not seen drawing otherwise. 
Tin


----------



## mklotz (Oct 14, 2007)

Elmer's rope drive engine,












features a functioning flyball governor driven off a pulley on the crankshaft.  He mounts it horizontally but it could just as easily be vertical.  At any rate, if you have his book, the plans will at least give you a jumping off point for designing your own.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks marv I will have to check that out. 
Tin


----------



## Cedge (Oct 14, 2007)

Tin
Hope this gets to you fast.  Check item #260168772979 on ebay. unfortunately less than 30 minutes left, but no bidders, so you might still buy it after the auction ends.

Steve


----------



## lugnut (Oct 14, 2007)

Cedge, that book is also available on Amazon.com for $8.  
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000GAY2LM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
They have the whole series of Essential Steam Power Library
Mel


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 16, 2007)

Guys:
  Thanks for the heads up. Looking around I se several on e-bay for aoung 8 bucks plus $4.00 shipping. I see there are actualy two versions out there. the  1915 Lindsay reprint and the Nations builders 192? reprint . Slightly different tittles bu look to be essentialy different editions of the same book. So this will be going on the books to buy list. 
Tin


----------

